# getting ready



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

So who is ready for hunting season!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

100% ready? No.
Making plans & timing the actions still needed? YES!

I was just talking to my hubby about setting up the pop-up blind out back sometime in the next week but will DEFINITELY wait until the gale force winds are done today. We've already cut the shooting lanes (through tall grass) but I'll have to make sure they're still clear.

I've got to swap some more broadheads over from my compound bow arrows to my crossbow arrows. (One of the drawbacks of being retired/fixed income....can't just go out and buy more)

Since I've lost 35 lbs in the past 4 months, I've got to check out all my camos & see what can still fit (with belts or more layers) & what needs taking in.

Mentally....I'm ready. And waiting.....and not necessarily patiently waiting.


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi ladies!

I'm new to all of this, but very excited! My problem with getting ready is finding a place to hunt in the first place. I feel like my bubble has been popped b/c it would seem that all of my in-laws are extremely hush hush about where they hunt white tail and I was expecting them to give me a shot on their land (all private) since I'm probably the only one in the family that has not bagged a buck yet (or anything else for that matter!). 

My husband isn't excited b/c no one would take him along for the hunt either years ago, so he quit hunting about 14 years ago. He got bored going alone and having near zero success every time (only bagged one doe).

So, I'm trying to stay opimistic and keep my husband optimistic as well. 

If any ladies are looking for a hunting partner this season, let me know, 'cause if my husband doesn't want to go, I sure don't want to go alone!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm ready as soon as I replace 3 stands that were stolen. Schmucks! :rant:


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have some running around to do to gather up my stuff scattered here and there, but I'm ready to get out.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah! Just got the backyard ground blind set up....hubby is heading out with the lawn tractor to touch up & widen one of the shooting lanes. The area looks promising, tall grasses in front (with the shooting lanes), corn to the left and beyond the grass in front, water to the right. Apple tree overhanging one of the lanes. Northwest prevailing wind in my face. Only 1/8 mile walk out the back door. And a trail that the golf cart can easily run down to tow anything back in.
Yep....looks good. :woohoo1:

Only thing I need to do now is take the range finder out and verify some of my distances.


----------



## lscha (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm ready too! Been checking my trailcam once in a while and making sure my food plots are coming up. 
You've got it made, Lauren. BTW I found that 35 lbs you lost.:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

lscha said:


> You've got it made, Lauren. BTW I found that 35 lbs you lost.:lol:


Darn Laura! I was hoping someone I DIDN'T like would find the 35 lbs. Like...maybe.....the jackarses who stole River Lady's treestands.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I am soo not ready! Work has been kicking my butt. We are going out for the Early doe on Friday and my camo is still up in the attic. I still can't shoot my bow. Hopefully I will have my range of motion back by late archery season. For now, I am thinking crossbow is the way to go.


----------

